# Our adoption diary



## mum-in-waiting (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi

I saw a few diaries here and thought I would add mine, if that is not too forward of me.

I guess I always kind of knew we would have problems but we got the confirmation we couldn't have kids naturally last year.  We pretty much didn't have many options and so decided to go down the adoption route straight away. We asked about it in January and so far are on the paperwork stage, which for me is proving to be difficult as I have had a intresting life up to the point I met my now husband.

Things I am finding hard, the fact that the my huuby is against us telling people, which I find hard to deal with, but when we did tell my mum she told other people which did not make life easy for me.  This is also dragging up things from my past which I thought I had buried which is making an already emotional time harder for us.
I guess sometimes its hard to remember whu we are doing this when any fool can get pregnant if you watch all the shows on BBC 3, but I have my children in my mind and thats what keeps me focused.
I would


----------

